
Imagine Being on Trial. With Exonerating Evidence Trapped on Your Phone - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/22/business/law-enforcement-public-defender-technology-gap.html
======
randomperson17
Has anyone here used any of the products/services mentioned in the article? I
was surprised at how high the prices quoted for the Touch2 and Cloud Analyzer
are. With Cloud Analyzer, at least some of the major features, such as
exploring location history, seem like they could be easily replicated for free
(the Google Maps Timeline feature). Is this right? I wonder if a much cheaper
alternative could be easily developed to help defendants put up a stronger
defense.

